# XML Daten Ausgeben



## harleaquin (11. April 2004)

Problem: bekomme von einem Programm ein xml file als Ausgabe, diese Daten sollen nun Präsentiert werden.
Vorhanden sind ein paar xsl sheets - deren output mir aber nicht gefällt.

Frage: gibt es eine EINFACHE (ähnlich dreamweaver/frontpage) Möglichkeit die vorhanden xsl sheets zu editieren, oder evtl. ein html file als Vorlage zu nehmen & dieses in xsl umzuwandeln/einzubinden um die xml Daten anzuzeigen?

Software vorhanden: xmlspy, dreamweaver, frontpage

Also, ich will nicht xml/xsl lernen - ich brauche nur eine Möglichkeit die xml Daten auszulesen und in einer vorgegebenen Präsentation auszugeben.

Danke für sämtlichen Vorschläge / Links


----------

